# Dan Inosanto Books for cheap?



## Senfeng (Dec 3, 2002)

Anyone know where I can find some at a discount?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 3, 2002)

If you're looking for his Filipino Martial Arts book, or his JKD books, good luck.

They should still be out of print, making them difficult to find and fairly expensive even if you do find them.  I got extremely lucky...a large used bookstore where I used to live had them and I got them real cheap. I've seen his FMA book going for $300!

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Dec 3, 2002)

Ya I'd like to know where to get them peroid.  Not in print.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

I heard his (auto-?)biography was pretty good too.


----------



## warder (Dec 4, 2002)

dont bother with the biography. I believe there were previous posts as well as reviews on this book in ohter threads. I wont get into detail, but it is nothing more than a prolonged uninformative article, written by a star struck fan.


----------



## warder (Dec 4, 2002)

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=488

that is the link about the reviews


----------



## Elfan (Dec 4, 2002)

I think you are thinking of Dan Inosanto : The Man, The Teacher, The Artist by Perry Kelly.  Its a biography.  I would be interesting to hear what anyone who has read it thinks, I'v been considering getting it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 4, 2002)

I have the Perry biography.

It's alright.  It does provide some information that isn't generally known.  It also includes an interview with his daughter, Diana and there are usual photographs.

It isn't a particularly long book, which I found disappointing, considering the subject.  Also, it is by no means an impartial or objective look at Dan Inosanto...I believe the author is one of his students, and like many of Inosanto's students, there is a large amount of hero worship that is sometimes painfully obvious.

If you're interested in Dan Inosanto, I would definitely suggest reading the book, but as far as purchasing goes, make that decision after reading it.

Cthulhu


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 4, 2002)

I just broke down and bought Absorb What Is Useful from Amazon.  $183.  I guess I'm not getting a Christmas present this year.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 4, 2002)

Holy moley!  I won't rub salt into the wound by telling you how much I paid for it.  

$183!

Ow!

Cthulhu





> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> 
> *I just broke down and bought Absorb What Is Useful from Amazon.  $183.  I guess I'm not getting a Christmas present this year. *


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah,  I was looking for a few days.  I actually saw it for $60 on amazon, but then someone bought it.  The next was $110.  So... after about a week of searching, I decided to buy it before that one got away.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 5, 2002)

If I remember correctly, I was *very* lucky and found my copy of that particular book in a used bookstore.

Look in every used bookstore in your area.  If you don't see a martial arts section, ask the owner.  A used bookstore near my previous residence kept their martial arts books in the back, since very few people asked about them.

Cthulhu


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

I did that... ugh.  I just really needed that book right now.  What to do....  I still need to get "... Training With Equipment"


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2002)

Three years ago I picked "Training with Equipment" off of ebay for $15.  I don't think I could do that now.

Lamont


----------



## Elfan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> 
> *I just broke down and bought Absorb What Is Useful from Amazon.  $183.  I guess I'm not getting a Christmas present this year. *



Wow, please be sure to tell us all about it.


----------

